# simple sink install? maybe? hahaha



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

tore out old sink.installed new. installed c/s faucet. 
go at it guys:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Faucet is crooked


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

your eyes are crooked!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's C/S faucet??? Chicago State faucet???


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> What's C/S faucet??? Chicago State faucet???


Center set?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Lift rod is to high.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Lift rod is to high.


Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I will say he has some nuts on him..

I scanned through the past posts he posted up pictures and most of them have been picked apart.

I mean, I'm not sure if he is a glutton for punishment or actually thinks his installs look good. 

Either way THERE WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS 

And the ones that wanna throw stones, please by all means post some pictures of your work... 

Should be a prerequisite to have to post up your own before critiquing someone else's.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Neat and clean YP. 

Lift rod does need to come down.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I would also like to see pics of the haters. Judging by the type of faucet, counter top, and bowl, the install looks fine by me. Easy to pick a install apart when your hiding behind a computer screen.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's off center...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

customer was happy, I was happy, my bank account increased, regardless of the rod( which was put higher for the elderly lady,she complained of not being able to use it when it was lower) it was a win for everyone. BA-zinga lmao


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> customer was happy, I was happy, my bank account increased, regardless of the rod( which was put higher for the elderly lady,she complained of not being able to use it when it was lower) it was a win for everyone. BA-zinga lmao


Good work Sheldon


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

im giddy with joy that I have gained thou approval. haha.


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

You made money and customer is happy. Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------

